# [SOLVED][ALMOST ALL] Przenoszenie konfigów.

## vArDo

Witam.

Natknalem sie na problem, ktory skutcznie mnie odstrasza od coraz wiekszej ilosc aplikacji... Stanalem, przed problem migracji tymaczosowej na innego kompa (tez Gentoo), wiec z radoscia zaczalem przenosic konfigi. Jako, ze zaden z programow nie udospnia opcji importu ustawien, wiec uzylem cp na katalogu domowym, nic prostszego. Problem w tym, ze ten skopiowane konfigi sa IGNOROWANE!!! Na ich miejsce tworzone sa nowe. 

W GNOME rozmieszczenie paneli/apletow, zmiany w menu - wszystko sie zatracilo. Wersja dokladnie ta sama. 

W Firefoxie nie wiedziec czemu istnieje opcja importu ustawien, ale... z OPERY (!?!!?), ale nie ma juz opcji importu ustawien z Firefoxa. 

W Evolution chycilo mi tylko skrzynke z mailami (dobre i to, bo bylby dramat). Wszystkie konta i ich ustawienia poszly sie pasc.

Psi tez nie chwyta ustawien kont ;/

Oczywiscie programy, ktore maja klarowny system ustawien jak Vim, dzialaja z przekopiowanymi konfigami. Wiec czy, az tak trudne, jest stworzenie oprogramowania, ktorego ustawienia moznaby w latwy sposob kopiowac miedzy komputerami? Nie do konca rozumiem o co w tym wszystkim biega. Moze popelnilem jakis blad.

Ktos ma jakies rozwiazanie problemu migracji ustawien wyzej wymienionych aplikacji? Pewnie mozna nadpisywac tylko jakies pojedyncze pliki, ale wyszukanie ich wszystkich jest troche denerwujace. 

Wlasciwie to sie chcialem tylko podzielic z Wami moim rozczarowaniem...  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDoLast edited by vArDo on Thu Jun 30, 2005 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qermit

Trochę dziwny problem. Jak kumplowi kopiowałem configi to nie było najmniejszego problemu. Może dlatego, że kopiowałem konfiguracje na czyste konto.

----------

## vArDo

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Trochę dziwny problem. Jak kumplowi kopiowałem configi to nie było najmniejszego problemu. Może dlatego, że kopiowałem konfiguracje na czyste konto.

 

Tez kopiuje konfiguracje na czyste konto wlasciwie.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## waltharius

Ja kopiowalem i nie mialem problemu. Tylko czsami niektore konfigi byly kasowane jesli prgram nie byl przed ich skopiowaniem uruchomiony. Ale jak uruchamialem najpierw program, on tworzyl katalog w tyrm trzyma configi to go pozniej zwyczajnie nadpisywalem tym co mialem stary i dzialalo. Nie uzywam gnome ale z KDE to nie ma najmniejszgo problemu, byleby sie aplikacje, wysstroj i takie inne drobiazgi zgadzaly bo jak sie nie zgadza wszyskto to czasmai nic sie nie dzieje a czasami komunikaty o bledach wywala.

----------

## vArDo

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> . Nie uzywam gnome ale z KDE to nie ma najmniejszgo problemu, byleby sie aplikacje, wysstroj i takie inne drobiazgi zgadzaly bo jak sie nie zgadza wszyskto to czasmai nic sie nie dzieje a czasami komunikaty o bledach wywala.

 

Moze w moim przypadku wystepuja wysoko niesprzyjace warunki do migracji  :Smile:  Oczywiscie ustawienia nagrywalem tez na istniejace foldery - nic to nie zmienilo.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## waltharius

Oczywiscie prawa do plikow i takie tam sa odpowiednio ustawione?

----------

## vArDo

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Oczywiscie prawa do plikow i takie tam sa odpowiednio ustawione?

 

Lookalem po kilka razy. Mam nadzieje, ze niczego nie pomylilem. Problem w tym, ze czesc ustawien, jest imporotowana. Np. w GNOME informacje o sesjach, ale poza tym nic totalnie. ;/ Wiec skoro to sie imporuje to wnioskuje, ze raczej prawa sa OK.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Gogiel

Moze zle kopiujesz?

Musisz np. w przypadku FF skopiowac caly folder ~/.firefox, a nie tylko profil wewnatrz.

----------

## waltharius

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Moze zle kopiujesz?
> 
> Musisz np. w przypadku FF skopiowac caly folder ~/.firefox, a nie tylko profil wewnatrz.

 

Ja jak uzywalem FF to kopiowalem tylko profil wewnatrz i dzialalo... Ale to bylo dawno temu wiec moze juz nie pamietam dokladnie albo cos sie zmienilo od tamtej pory.

----------

## vArDo

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Moze zle kopiujesz?
> 
> Musisz np. w przypadku FF skopiowac caly folder ~/.firefox, a nie tylko profil wewnatrz.

 

Skopiowalem caly katalog domowy, wraz z wszytkimi folderami ustawien. O ile mi wiadomo ustawienia firefoxa sa przechowwane w katalogu "~/.mozilla", a nie "~/.firefox" - przynajmniej ja takowego nie mam. ;/

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Gogiel

 *vArDo wrote:*   

>  *Gogiel wrote:*   Moze zle kopiujesz?
> 
> Musisz np. w przypadku FF skopiowac caly folder ~/.firefox, a nie tylko profil wewnatrz. 
> 
> Skopiowalem caly katalog domowy, wraz z wszytkimi folderami ustawien. O ile mi wiadomo ustawienia firefoxa sa przechowwane w katalogu "~/.mozilla", a nie "~/.firefox" - przynajmniej ja takowego nie mam. ;/
> ...

 

Eheh, sorry za blad  :Smile: . Dawno tego nie robilem.

----------

## Zwierzak

To jest nie możliwe aby configi po skopiowaniu nie chciły się uruchamiać. Upewnij się, że configi posiadają odpowiedniego użytkownika i grupe!

----------

## Raku

ja mogę tylko dodać: SOA #1 - dziwne, mi działa(ło). Robiłem migrację niedawno, kiedy postanowiłem przejść na ~x86 z x86. Postanowiłem zrobić to na czystym systemie. Reinstalacja była robiona w chroocie, po jej skońćzeniu wymazałem stare gentoo, na jego miejsce wgrałem nowe z chroota, konfigi wszystkich nie kopiowałem - tylko te, które mi były potrzebne. Ale z żadnym nie miałem problemów.

Jak pisał Zwiezak - sprawdź czy nie zmieniły ci się uidy/gidy.

----------

## vArDo

 *raku wrote:*   

> Jak pisał Zwiezak - sprawdź czy nie zmieniły ci się uidy/gidy.

 

Miedzy kompami UIDy sie roznia (na jednym 1000  na drugim 1001) (nazwa usera ta sama), GIDy te same. Ale na tym nowym kompie UID sam w sobie sie zgadza, tzn pliki przynaleza do istniejacego usera. Tak jak mowilem, czesc z ustawien z GNOME'a zatrybila, wiec to troche dziwne, ze inne nie chca... ;/

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

PS. Mozecie napisac/uzupelnic z jakim softem idze Wam bezproblemowo migracja? Evolution/GNOME/Psi... z gory dzieki

EDIT: PIERWSZY SUKCES! Migracja GNOME chyba dokonana, po pierwszym uruchomieniu GNOME'a nie przegrala plikow z .gconf ;/ Mead culpa. Moze w przypadku Evolution i FF tez o czyms zapominam?

----------

## crs

Przecież Gnome i jego aplikacje jak np. Evolution, trzymają konfigurację w bazie gconfa. To ją musisz przenieść. Nie używam Gnome, ale gconf powinien mieć jakąś opcję importu i eksportu konfiguracji. Powinno pomóc.

Przyjżyj się również kwestii UID i GID userów. Ktoś już tu o tym pisał. Może to mieć znaczenie dla różnych aplikacji.

Życzę powodzenia.  :Wink: 

----------

## vArDo

 *crs wrote:*   

> Przecież Gnome i jego aplikacje jak np. Evolution, trzymają konfigurację w bazie gconfa. To ją musisz przenieść. Nie używam Gnome, ale gconf powinien mieć jakąś opcję importu i eksportu konfiguracji. Powinno pomóc.
> 
> Przyjżyj się również kwestii UID i GID userów. Ktoś już tu o tym pisał. Może to mieć znaczenie dla różnych aplikacji.
> 
> Życzę powodzenia. 

 

WOW, Evolution tez smiga. Ale niestety dalej pozostaje Psi i FF... Jeszcze poprobuje... Kwiestia UID/GID chyba jest okej (post wyzej)

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

EDIT: FF nie zatrybil, poniewaz w swoich foldzerze ma inna nazwe katalogu z ustawieniami, te dziwne literki + ".default". Bede probowal to jakos obejsc. Moze zwykle skopiowanie pomoze  :Smile:  (choc pewnie nie )

EDIT 2: FF chwycil konfigi, ale musialem kopiowac poszczegolne pliki w katalogu konfiguracyjnym, bo ktorys bruzdzil i wtedy tracilem cale info o rozszerzeniach, bookmarki, etc. Wiec metoda prob i bledow skopiowalem to co mi potrzebne. Nie wiem ktory pliczek bruzdzil, bo nie starczylo mi sil do sprawdzania. Ogolnie wlasciwie cala konfiguracje przenioslem. Zostal juz wiec tylko PSI. Kiedys juz probowalem, moze teraz pojdzie jakos sprawniej.

EDIT 3: Psi bez problemu chwycilo stare konfigi, pewnie jak przenosilem ostatnio to byla roznica w wersjach.

PS. Ogolnie przepraszam za moja niekompentencje i niecierpliwosc  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

Przeniosłeś ustawienia gconfa? Gdzie były?

Z ciekawości spytam. to jakaś regularna baza danych, czy może ich wynalazek?

----------

## vArDo

 *crs wrote:*   

> Przeniosłeś ustawienia gconfa? Gdzie były?
> 
> Z ciekawości spytam. to jakaś regularna baza danych, czy może ich wynalazek?

 

O ile mi wiadomo gconf jest oparty na XMLu (dlatego tak dziala jak mucha w smole... ;/), wiec z przeniesieniem nie ma raczej problemow. Pliki sa w katalogu ~/.gconf i jeszcze jakis pliczek jest w ~/.gconfd.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Raku

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: FF nie zatrybil, poniewaz w swoich foldzerze ma inna nazwe katalogu z ustawieniami, te dziwne literki + ".default". Bede probowal to jakos obejsc. Moze zwykle skopiowanie pomoze  (choc pewnie nie )
> 
> 

 

popatrzmy na mój katalog z profilem:

```

raczkow@matangi:~ $ ls -l .mozilla/firefox/

razem 9

-rw-------  1 raczkow users 3368 maj 12 17:09 pluginreg.dat

-rw-r--r--  1 raczkow users   94 mar  9 10:28 profiles.ini

drwx------  6 raczkow users  864 cze 30 16:32 x0pkb7oz.default

```

mój profil jest w katalogu x0pkb7oz.default

ale ciekawi mnie jeden plik:

```

raczkow@matangi:~ $ cat .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini

[General]

StartWithLastProfile=1

[Profile0]

Name=default

IsRelative=1

Path=x0pkb7oz.default

```

hmm, te krzaczki w nim wyglądają znajomo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## vArDo

 *raku wrote:*   

> hmm, te krzaczki w nim wyglądają znajomo 

 

 :Smile:  Oczywiscie probowalem zaraz po tym jak napisalem tego posta.  :Smile:  Niestety podanie mu w tym pliku sciezki do nowego katalogu, gdzie byly skopiowane stare konfigi nic nie dawalo  :Smile:  Musialem wybierac juz wewnatrz katalogu, ktore pliki skopiowac. Pewnie jeden z nich ma jakies ustawienia specyficzne, ktorych sie przeniesc nie da, bo jego skopiowaniu wszystko znika. Jak mi sie bedzie chcialo to wybadam, ktory to plik, ale narazie wszystko dziala  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Raku

dlaczego więc nie wgrałeż z powrotem całego katalogu .mozilla ?

wiele razy przenosiłem tak mój profil i nigdy nie miałem problemów

----------

## vArDo

 *raku wrote:*   

> dlaczego więc nie wgrałeż z powrotem całego katalogu .mozilla ?
> 
> wiele razy przenosiłem tak mój profil i nigdy nie miałem problemów

 

No a mi nie zadzialalo.  :Smile:  [pewnie gdzies tam diabel tkwil w szczegolach]

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

